# Who's 2000 Posts!!!



## alc112

COngratulations Daniel on your 2000 posts!!!
Thanks for all your very friendly, helpful and funny help
Alles gute
Danke


----------



## timpeac

Wow, who. Congratulations for your helpful and well thought out posts.


----------



## Like an Angel

A: Who's being congratulated?
B: Who.
A: So, Who's who?
B: Who!
A: Haven't I made clear myself? Who is who is being greeting for her/his 2000 posts?
B Ain't me clear, I said WHO!!!
A: Anyhow... *Congrats* to the who that has posted 2000 posts.
B: That's it, *congratulations* Who!!

 

Signature: Which


----------



## VenusEnvy

Like: Very clever, my dear!   

Who: We're all so glad to have you with us. Keep on keepin' on with those posts!    ::big hug::


----------



## te gato

Congratulations Who on 2000 posts!!

Seems just like yesterday when I said that for your 1000 post..Ohhh..hang on..It was only yesterday!!
All the best..and keep up the great work..yadda,yadda...

te gato


----------



## cuchuflete

Who,

Te Gato has said it all: yadda yadda

Nonetheless I offer my congratulations and thanks for your fine efforts in these forums.

Un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## Jana337

Danke, dass du mich zum Perfektionismus treibst.  

Jana


----------



## Artrella

Glückwünsche Who mein Freund!! Du bist sehr intelligent!!!    ​


----------



## DDT

Who's the youngest German polyglot in WR? Who... 

BRAVO!

DDT


----------



## Cath.S.

Who,
je profite de cette occasion pour te faire part de ma réelle admiration.
Tu iras loin; mon gars, si les petits cochons ne te mangent pas !


----------



## charlie2

I am glad to know you, 不管你是誰 whoever you are。


----------



## Agnès E.

Qui l'a fait ? C'est Who.
Qui l'a trouvé ? C'est Who.
Qui est-il, celui qui nous enchante ?

C'est lui.


Bravo, et à bientôt lors de la prochaine étape !!!


----------



## Alfry

Compliments, who.... you are a bright guy


----------



## Whodunit

Hey, I really love this forum and all the foreros here:

Alc: Thanks for opening this thread. Your German was perfect.
Timpaec: Yes, I'm thinking over and over again before posting stupid questions about easy things.
LAN: Well, I'm Who!    Thanks for this nice conversation.
Venus: I'll keep on keepin' on posting. :Big hug back to you:
Te Gato: It was the day before yesterday.    Serious now: Wasn't it when you started using "yadda, yadda"?
Cuchu: Thanks for being such a great forero-boss
Jana: Ich will doch nur, dass du Perfktionistin wirst.   
Art: Muchas Gracias por tus lisonjas.
DDT: Well, there aren't that many people speaking German being polyglot and being young ...
Ton Egueule: Je l'aime quand tu m'admires.
Charlie: I just can say 謝謝﹗
Agnes: Oui, c'est moi.
Alfry: You too.

Thanks to all who responded.


----------



## fetchezlavache

congratulations whodunit !


----------



## abc

Who, Congrats!


----------

